# Northern California Roller Club Show



## student2thegame (Sep 6, 2008)

5th Annual NCRC Birmingham Roller Exhibition
Saturday March 27th, 2010

Micke Grove Park 

(San Joaquin Covered Picnic Area)

Rain Or Shine ($5/car to enter park) 


What It Is: The 5th annual NCRC Roller Exhibition/BBQ/Auction Raffle. A chance to meet and talk with roller guys from all over NorCal. Bid on birds from many of the top competition fliers in California. 


We need your help with gathering raffle items. Anything that you feel would benefit the raffle would be greatly appreciated. Past items have included bags of feed, books, bands and many different types of waterers and feeders. There will also be birds donated to be auction off. 


Get a FREE lunch, win great prizes in the raffle, and pick up your 2010 NCRC bands, all in one place! 


Exhibition Judge: Tony Kelly will judge the exhibition this year. Those that do not know Tony will be very pleased with his knowledge of rollers and his history with the NCRC. Tony Kelly is one of five men that sat around the table back in 1979 and formed the new roller club known as the NCRC. He is a founding member and a roller man at heart. 


Approximate Schedule:

Registration/Viewing: 10:00 – 11:30 

Lunch: 11:30 – 12:30

Exhibition/auction/Raffle 12:00 – 2:00 


Exhibition Classes ($2 per bird)

Best of Show Trophy + $50

Best Old Cock Trophy + $20

Best Old Hen Trophy + $20

Best Young Cock Trophy + $20 


Directions: Off Highway 99, Take the Armstrong Rd. Exit – go west. Follow the signs to Micke Grove Park. Once inside park, follow signs to San Joaquin Picnic area. 11793 N. Micke Grove Rd., Lodi 

-----No Alcohol Please-----

For further info contact Joe Urbon @ 530-216-8366 or [email protected]


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Forgot best of young hen.....


----------



## student2thegame (Sep 6, 2008)

thank you ..thank you ...thank you

Best young hen also


----------



## Roller_Stud (Jun 14, 2012)

*What's up NCRC*

I was wanting to join a roller club nearby Sacramento & Stockton area because I live around there & I asked some of the roller guys from ez rollers & they were telling me not to join your roller club because you guys are racist!


----------



## TonyC. (Apr 25, 2016)

*Looking for a Club near the Modesto area*

Hello, I am new at pigeons, and I am interested in joining a club and learn more about the Birmingham Roller Pigeon.
I want to see them fly, and breeding them as well.
Looking to buy a cage(loft) or I have been watching a lot of YouTube videos and I may make my own.
If you have some birds for sale and you are close to the Modesto area, please let me know.

Thank you all.


----------

